

Ask HN: How do you do SEO on AJAX site? - likeaboss

Is there anyone have experience of SEO on AJAX site? I googled a few days, and didn&#x27;t find a solid solution for regular AJAX site. due to the deadline, I have to make one myself: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;liuwenchao&#x2F;ajax-seo . But still would like to see if there&#x27;s a better one or my solution is weak at somewhere?<p>Thanks!
======
lsiunsuex
Take a look at [https://prerender.io/](https://prerender.io/) \- using it for
a AngularJS project.

~~~
likeaboss
Thanks, I have looked into that before making my own solution, we prefer self-
hosted solution.

